# Help on bike purchase



## bibs_sand (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey everyone! 
I'm planning on getting a new road bike to begin training for short triathlons. I am pretty new to the world of road biking and would love some input on the best bikes out there. I'm hoping to spend a max of $1,500 and get a good first bike that will give me some performance. 

I've been pointed to the Cannondale Synapse for women with Tiagra components on sale at $2000 at a local store. Would an upgrade to 105 components be worth it?

Any other brands of bikes to recommend?

Any input will be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Check out the Trek wsd bikes. Orbea makes a great women's bike. As does Look.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

That C-dale sounds overpriced. For $2K I'd expect 105 components and a carbon frame.

Felt and Jamis are both good brands that also make WSD models.


----------



## Coach Ironjen (Jul 25, 2010)

I agree with Jorgy that the C-dale is overpriced for what you are getting. If you are going to race on it, I wouldn't go with anything less than 105 components. That said, you should be able to find a quality aluminum frame with a carbon fork and either carbon seatpost or seat stays in your price range, easily.

The most important part of purchasing a new bike is fit though... If you can find a shop that does fit first and bike second, that is the BEST way to buy a bike. Systems like Veritas and Serotta allow the fitter to create a bike geometry on a fit fixture and then compare that to the geometries available in the shop or in other shops, allowing you to know the bikes that fit you best without having to test ride all over town.

If that isn't an option, I would suggest test riding a lot of bikes. Try different sizes of the same bike. Try different brands and different models. Go to a shop that will give you a professional fit with the purchase of your bike. Parts like stems and handlebars, saddles and seatposts can be swapped out to give you a more comfortable, powerful and precise fit. Most shops that cater to road racers and triathletes offer this service to some degree or another.

Happy riding!

- Jen


----------



## bibs_sand (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey everyone,
Thanks for the tips. I did purchase a bike this week. I opted for a little higher price then I hoped but I think I made the right choice. Got the Trek Madone 4.5 WSD - carbon frame and 105 components. Yes? Did I do good? I think so. I really love it. I'll ride for a few weeks and then get fitted professionally at the local store where I got it. It's a FREE service as part of the purchase. I think I'll be set with this bike for a while!

Thanks again and happy riding!


----------



## Coach Ironjen (Jul 25, 2010)

*Congrats on the new bike!*

As a former mechanic in a Trek shop, I'd say you got a great bike! That the shop offers the fit as part of the purchase is even more encouraging!

Enjoy the ride, and 0good luck as you begin racing!

- Jen


----------



## bibs_sand (Jul 28, 2010)

That's what I thought! 
Thank you Jen!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

bibs_sand said:


> Hey everyone,
> Thanks for the tips. I did purchase a bike this week. I opted for a little higher price then I hoped but I think I made the right choice. Got the Trek Madone 4.5 WSD - carbon frame and 105 components. Yes? Did I do good? I think so. I really love it. I'll ride for a few weeks and then get fitted professionally at the local store where I got it. It's a FREE service as part of the purchase. I think I'll be set with this bike for a while!
> 
> Thanks again and happy riding!


That's a great bike!


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

bibs_sand said:


> Hey everyone,
> Thanks for the tips. I did purchase a bike this week. I opted for a little higher price then I hoped but I think I made the right choice. Got the Trek Madone 4.5 WSD - carbon frame and 105 components. Yes? Did I do good? I think so. I really love it. I'll ride for a few weeks and then get fitted professionally at the local store where I got it. It's a FREE service as part of the purchase. I think I'll be set with this bike for a while!
> 
> Thanks again and happy riding!


Ya done good. :thumbsup: 

Enjoy!


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

*The Trek Madone 4.5 WSD is a great bike.* I love the 105 groupset.


----------



## jo eh (Apr 19, 2010)

Same bike I bought, I love it.Congratulations.:thumbsup:


----------

